# Something to be aware of!! - Wild Dogs



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is not as though the normal traveller/tourist is going to come into contact with our more normal menaces of snakes, sharks, spiders, crocodiles, sea stingers or even an agressive kangaroo!

And some may have read of reports re occasional Dingo attacks on Fraser Island and if there you will most likely see signs warning not to feed them - big fines if caught doing that!

*But domestic dogs gone wild and/or cross bred with Dingos are also a problem * even well inland, at Alice Springs, close to Centre of Australia, about as far inland as you can go.

* Wild Dogs!, and yes Australia has many besides the Dingos *and many cross bred from Dingos and be they the result of domestic dogs dumped, lost or otherwise strayed from home, Wild Dogs have been a problem for farmers through many decades, probably a growing problem especially with drought conditions as preying on young farm animals in locations where water is hopefully more plentiful.

And when there are not too many farm animals in somewhere like Alice Springs, hungry wild, abandoned, or in appropriately cared for unrestrained dogs will still look for 
*easy prey! , humans!!*
Killer dog packs roaming NT: inquest

And away from Alice Springs, anywhere outside of major city areas _[likely where you will be if camping]_ if you are a hiking/camping type, keep food secure and outside of tents, hanging on a tree branch one possibility, dispose properly of any scraps, burying deeply if need be and _[and you probably know all that if you are an experienced outdoors person]_

And a stout staff [oversize walking stick] is always handy to have about.

I suppose the moral here is beware and do not make yourself easy prey!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

HOLY!!! i heard about the ol' Ding-Dog (dingo and dog cross) but only through accounts of stupid humans who decided it would be a "totally rad" pet to have (please feel free to experience the heavy sarcasm in my last remark). Never knew it actually got to a point where it was a problem.

Although, I did meet a dude out once (the story of how we met this dude and never spoke to him again after is an even better one, but i digress) and he told me this story about how he happened to have to take care of the rhodesian ridge-back/pitt bull cross puppy, bred from two champion fighters.... he had to leave the dog at his aunts house... this aunt had a small dog... the PUPPY ate, yes, ATE the other dog. Had to call animal control and everything!

My point? besides entertainng you with my endless random facts and stories (of which i have many), I found that Melbourne, and a lot of other cities, including those outside of australia,still have a huge problem with sorry excuses for human beings breeding and keeping fighting and guard dogs without knowing how to care for them.

Wouldnt be surprised if there were tons of ding-dog crosses all over cities for fighting purposes.... makes me sick.

Anyhoo, after that tangent--listen to wanderer, watch out for wildlife while camping in australia...

and get into the habit of shaking out your doona and runners before you use them =)


----------

